# Erfahrungen und Unterlagen Bosch Rexroth MAC 8



## mitchih (7 März 2007)

Hallo Leute,
wir bauen gerade an einer neuen Anlage. In dieser sind zur Steuerung einer Presse 2 Rexroth MAC 8 verbaut. Hat jemand schon mal Erfahrung mit dieser Steuerung sammeln können??

Habe bei rexroth versucht was auf der HP zu finden kein Erfolg.

Die Software zur Parametrierung und Programmierung heißt MACpro nach meinem Kenntnisstand. Bin für jede Info dankbar

Danke
Mitchih


----------



## Nais (1 November 2010)

Sorry ich mußte den alten Thread mal wieder ausgraben,

vielleicht hat in den drei Jahren jemand von Euch ein paar Praxiserfahrungen mit dem Bosch MAC-8 System gemacht. 
Auch für Erfahrungen mit dem  kleineren HNC-100- System wäre ich dankbar.
Wir suchen immer noch nach dem "ultimativen" Regelsystem für unsere hydraulischen Achsen (hydraulischer Gleichlauf mit ablösender Druckregelung in SMC- Pressen).

Interessant wäre vor allem die Einarbeitungszeit für SPS-Programmierer ohne NC- Kenntnisse. 

Danke


----------



## Noggzen (17 Februar 2011)

Wäre auch mal froh über eine qualifizierte Aussage. 
Habe heute erfahren dass wir über kurz oder lang auf Rexroth umsteigen sollen.

Also lasst knacken


----------



## mitchih (17 Februar 2011)

*Erfahrungen MAC pro*

Hallo,

also ich habe ingesamt 6 MAC8 unter meinen Fittichen. Allerdings erfüllen alle die gleiche Aufgabe.

Regelung von 8 Achsen im Gleichlauf.

Also die Dinger laufen stabil, die Anbindung erfolgt via Profibus (s7-400 vewaltet die Positionen etc..)

Allerdings ist die Diagnose recht schwierig. Aber das Trace Tool ist sher hilfreich dabei.

Aber man muss sehr genau wissen was man tut. 

Also einen Umstieg s7 nach Mac Pro kann ich nicht empfehlen. Ich denke es gibt kaum Aufgaben die mit der S7 nicht zu lösen wären. 
Und wenn man in diesem Bereich sein Know How hat warum dann umsteigen, bei Mac Pro fängt man bei 0 wieder an.
Zu verstehen ist das ganze erfordert jedoch jede Menge Einarbeitung.


----------



## ggmde (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

mittlerweile gibt es auch eine neue sehr leistungsfähige, modulare Steuerung ( MLC for Hydraulics ) von Bosch Rexroth . Diese kann elektrische und hydraulische Achsen (von 1 bis 32 Achsen) regeln – also auch hybride Anlagen. Programmiert wird diese Steuerung sehr einfach wie eine SPS in CoDeSys IEC-61131-3.  Damit stehen alle Entwicklungstools zur Verfügung.
Es gibt einen SPS Task sowie einen Motion-Task. Damit könnte man problemlos auf eine übergeordnete SPS (z.B. S7) verzichten und alles mit einem Gerät lösen. Für die Anbindung einer übergeordneten Steuerung stehen alle gängigen Feldbuss und Ethernet-Protokolle zur Wahl.
Über Wizards kann man sehr schnell modulare Softwarestrukturen generieren lassen (mit Betriebsarten für x-Anlagenteile). Damit haben wir sehr schnell eine komplette Anlage softwaretechnisch entwickelt.
Die Funktionen für elektische und im Besonderen auch für hydraulische Antriebe lassen keine Wünsche offen – das Beste was ich bisher kennen gelernt habe - war mit einer S7 leider nicht lösbar. Wir konnten selbst schwierige hydraulische Probleme mit der MLC for Hydraulics umsetzen (z.B. drehzahlvariable Pumpen, Gleichlauf mehrerer Achsen, Wegabhängiges Bremsen, Ablösende Regelung, …). Hier hat Bosch Rexroth seine Erfahrung mit Hydraulik voll einbringen können.
Gruß
Günter


----------



## Nais (25 Februar 2011)

> mittlerweile gibt es auch eine neue sehr leistungsfähige, modulare Steuerung ( MLC for Hydraulics ) von Bosch Rexroth


Hast Du einen Link zu näheren Infos, auf der Bosch-Rexroth Page ist (noch ?) nichts zu finden.

Danke Uwe


----------



## Marco77 (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hier
http://www.boschrexroth.com/various...ccat_id=79805&search_query=MLP&language=de-de

findest du allgemeine Informationen über die Steuerung. Allerdings habe ich auf die schnelle nicht's über "MLC for Hydraulics" gefunden. 
In der Broschüre*"71239  -  IndraMotion MLC Motion-, Robot- und Logic-Control in einer innovativen Systemlösung" *
wird ein Hydraulischer Antrieb erwähnt (HNC100.3), hab da aber nix genaueres gefunden.

[EDIT:] hier eine Beschreibung über den Antrieb: www.boschrexroth.com/RDSearch/rd/r_30139.../rd30139-b_2010-04.pdf


----------



## ggmde (4 März 2011)

Hallo,
die "MLC for Hydraulics" wird im Moment bei ausgewählten Kunden als Anwendungsprototypen eingesetzt. Zur Hannover Messe 2011 soll sie aber angeblich präsentiert werden.
Über Sercos III lassen sich wohl mehrere "MLC for Hydraulics" koppeln (25us Takt). Somit kann man die Anzahl abhängiger Achsen "beliebig" erweitern.


----------



## Nais (6 April 2011)

Hier gibt es ein erstes "Lebenszeichen" der MLC for Hydraulics:

http://www.boschrexroth.com/country...n/dc_ia_de/archiv_2011/PI_022_11_de/index.jsp

Bye Uwe


----------



## mc_bear (8 April 2011)

*Info zu IndraMotion for Hydraulics*

Details zu dieser Steuerung sind noch rar.
Der Rexroth-MA eures Vertrauens kann euch aber diese liefern. 

Mit der Verfügbarkeit des Systems sieht's aber noch nicht so toll aus, die Anwender werden handverlesen...

Mc Bear


----------

